# Parliament One Club, Leicester - August 2013



## Goldie87 (Aug 12, 2013)

This location has had various different names over the years, most recently being a rather small and manky lap dancing club called Parliment One. Not sure when it closed, but going on the best before dates on stuff inside it may have been around 2006. Lots of cobwebs, filth, and decay, though it does look like someone has cleaned up the fallen plasterboard at some point!


----------



## Deranged09 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nooo you know about it aswell :O You left footprints lol
great place


----------



## MD (Aug 12, 2013)

Deranged09 said:


> Nooo you know about it aswell :O You left footprints lol
> great place



if you knew about it why didnt you take photos of the shithole lol


----------



## Deranged09 (Aug 12, 2013)

Didnt have my camera on me


----------



## Deranged09 (Aug 12, 2013)

Its pretty tucked away, there is much better places in leicester than this anyway


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 13, 2013)

nice one Goldie
How purple?


----------

